# حول الموضوع - في الموضوع



## AdamTrans

*سلام*

*:**أيهما أصح 

" أتحدث حول مواضيع مختلفة مع أصدقائي "
"أو " أتحدث في مواضيع مختلفة مع أصدقائي*​


----------



## mohandachrouf1988

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله تعالى
الثانية تبدو لي أصح
والاولى ليست خاطئة ايضا لكن الثانية تعطي انطباعا أنك تتحدث في صلب الموضوع  ​


----------

